# Miso Marinated Salmon



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm having some people over for dinner in a few weeks, and am looking for a recipe for Miso Marinated Salmon. I helped a chef-instructor of mine prepare this dish for a catering event some time ago. if I'm not mistaken, he took the idea from Nobu's cookbook. It was salmon marinated in sweet miso and slow roasted (200 degree convection oven). 

I looked everywhere I could think online for a similar recipe to no avail. Anyone have that recipe or a similar one by any chance?

I'm going to serve it with (I think) a wasabi rissoto (tell me if that idea sucks--I thought it would go good with the asian flavors). I've never seen a wasabi rissoto before, so I'm gonna try a test batch before I serve it. Also gonna serve it with either sauteed spinach with ginger and garlic or baby bok choy cooked with ginger and garlic. 

Anyways, any thoughts, tips, ideas, etc are appreciated.

~someday


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Ok, not specifically what you are after, but you may find some inspiration in this:

http://www.netlaputa.ne.jp/~namazu/constant/


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

And the resuls are:

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/food...89/detail.html

*Nobu's Miso Salmon*


2 lbs salmon fillets, skin on
2 cups Den Miso, recipe follows
Cut fish into 8 (4-ounce) pieces. Place fish in 1 layer in a shallow dish. Pour 2 cups den miso over fish, turning to coat thoroughly. Cover with plastic wrap, and marinate in refrigerator for 2 to 3 days, turning once a day.Heat broiler to high. Remove fish from marinade, and place on a baking sheet, skin side down. Broil until caramelized, 2 to 3 minutes. With a flat spatula, turn fish, and broil 2 to 3 minutes more. Serve immediately. Yield: 6 to 8 servings.

--_Recipe courtesy Nobuyuki Matsihisa_*Den Miso:* 
1 1/2 cups white miso
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup sake
3/4 cup mirin
Combine miso and sugar in the top of a double boiler. Add sake and mirin, and whisk to combine, using a heavy whisk. Cook over boiling water, stirring frequently until sugar is dissolved and the color begins to darken, 30 to 45 minutes. Remove from heat, and cool.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey thanks a lot...I really appreciate the help.

~Someday


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

How did the wasabi risotto turn out?


----------

